# How to drill down in Pivots



## bahiapt (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a pivot based on data from Power Pivot, the issue i am having is that i cant drill down on the pivot, it returns me the following message:

"Show Details cannot be completed on a calculated cell."


Does anyone know a workaround to be able to drill down?

Best regards,
Daniel


----------



## David Churchward (Mar 15, 2012)

PowerPivot V1 doesn't support it, but I understand V2 does.  The workaround that I use on Sharepoint workbooks is to create "drill through" hyperlink where I jump to another workbook carrying a parameter in the URL to filter the display based on my selection.  

It's complex and isn't easy to explain.  The best solution, if you're able, is to upgrade to V2 I think.


----------



## bahiapt (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks David, 

I will install power pivot v2 to see if it solves the issue.

For the other solution that you said I am not sure i can do it since my proficiency is limited 

Regards,

Daniel


----------



## David Churchward (Mar 15, 2012)

Just a word of warning that once you upgrade a V1 workbook to V2, there's no going back on that workbook!  It's worth just making sure that it's what you want to do before going ahead (not that upgrading to V2 is a bad thing - quite the contrary I believe).


----------



## bahiapt (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi David,

thanks for the warning, i will not have any issue, since i am just testing.

Best regards,

Daniel


----------



## bahiapt (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi David i installed PowerPivot 2012 but now it gives me a different error when i try to drilldown:

"The LocaleIdentifier property is not overwritable and cannot be assigned a new value."


Do you know what this might be?

Best regards,

Daniel


----------



## David Churchward (Mar 16, 2012)

This looks like a language setting issue.  All connections need to carry the same language settings but I'm probably not best placed to advise on what these should be and where to change them 

Having said that, check your Excel language in File > Options > Language.  Compare this to (from PowerPivot Window) Existing Connections > Edit > Advanced.  Excel language will be descriptive (ie English(U.K.) and Locale ID on your connection will be one from the list in the URL below (2057 for English(U.K.)).  These need to represent the same language I understand.

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/h...-for-language-specific-files-HP010030570.aspx

Sorry I can't be of more help.  I'll give one of my clever technical crew a shout to see if they can help.


----------

